# Kitchen (Green) Jungle



## solar 17 (Mar 28, 2009)

Here is three (3) of the children out exercising on a pyramid of kitchen chairs this afternoon.

Cheers Baden (Solar 17)


----------



## funcouple (Mar 28, 2009)

thats teasing Baden


----------



## Mulcahy (Mar 28, 2009)

they look nice Baden how old are they


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 28, 2009)

show off


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Mar 28, 2009)

So pretty. Btw how old are your beautiful children solar?


----------



## Jumala (Mar 28, 2009)

Gorgeous!! Dead jealous .........


----------



## waikare (Mar 28, 2009)

are they native local green trees


----------



## xScarlettex (Mar 28, 2009)

*drool*


----------



## Wild~Touch (Mar 28, 2009)

The kids look even better in person  their Dad takes extra special care of them


----------



## gozz (Mar 28, 2009)

waikare said:


> are they native local green trees


 looks like Sorongs ?


----------



## Radar (Mar 28, 2009)

It appears Greens have become the new port macs.......


----------



## Den from Den Pythons (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice B!


----------



## Jason (Mar 28, 2009)

gotta love the Sorongs... stunning greens!


----------



## Pythons Rule (Mar 28, 2009)

just stunning long the blue in them just absolutly gorgous


----------



## solar 17 (Mar 28, 2009)

This is another one taken today in traditional "Chondro" pose


----------



## gozz (Mar 28, 2009)

They are hot Baden, one of the best lines around
thanks for shareing


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 29, 2009)

All i can say is STUNNING,are they brother and sisters,theirs not much different kids cost heaps,so do greens.Except greens get feed weekly,fortnightly in its legal to put them in cages...very nice baden...


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 29, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> Here is three (3) of the children out exercising on a pyramid of kitchen chairs this afternoon.
> 
> Cheers Baden (Solar 17)


 THATS MY TYPE OF EXERCISE:lol::lol::lol::lol:...not over doing it not breaking a sweat


----------



## Col J (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's one of my GTP/BHP hybrids, having a bask.

Damn! Don't you hate it when someone starts the hybrid debate.


----------



## red-devil (Apr 3, 2009)

solar 17 said:


> This is another one taken today in traditional "Chondro" pose


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## sarah_m (Apr 3, 2009)

Am now "green" with envy


----------



## mark83 (Apr 3, 2009)

awesome. that close up makes me very jealous


----------



## kupper (Apr 3, 2009)

i want one


----------



## justbrad (Apr 3, 2009)

Dont we all want sum... cant just have 1...! cheers, Brad.


----------



## Omgitschris (Apr 3, 2009)

they look amazing, i love the bits of blue on them too, sooo wish i could have one


----------



## yommy (Apr 3, 2009)

looking good Baden sure have grow from the last time i saw them

Keep up the exercise


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 3, 2009)

...meanie...


----------



## beach (Apr 5, 2009)

*WOW, gtp's*

Very impressive, thanks for sharing


----------



## melgalea (Apr 6, 2009)

love the last photo Baden, of the close up. absolutely stunning .love the blue that runs through them. 
mel


----------



## mukman (Apr 6, 2009)

im i got a GTP i would want a bronze one, i rekon green looks to generick, tho there still amazing snakes


----------

